
Injecting Software Vulnerabilities with Voltage Glitching [pdf] - noch
https://yifan.lu/images/2019/01/Injecting_Software_Vulnerabilities_with_Voltage_Glitching.pdf
======
mises
It wasn't injection per session, but liveoverflow did a video about something
similar (breaking an infinite loop with voltage glitching):
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=6Pf3pY3GxBM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=6Pf3pY3GxBM)

------
PaulHoule
Playstation Vitas have always had trouble with charging.

